# Ultra racing strut bars installed



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally got to put on the strut tower bars today. Took about 45 minutes to do both including trimming the trunk panels. Fit was fine, no problems. Only drove it for a little while but you can definitely feel the difference, especially in the rear. I have a feeling the tires just became an even more limiting factor....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any "tricks" to getting the rear bar installed...I've gathered it is kind of tedious....or can be...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the rear isnt hard, it just takes some time because of the trimming of the panels and tieing fishing line to the bolt so you can fish it through the holes.

ultra racing bars are by far the best mod i have done so far!!!! My car is rock solid and flies thru curves!!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

rear bar isn't hard at all, worst part is trimming the trunk panels and, if you are like me, fishing out the bolt with a magnet every time you drop it. My best advice is to take all the panels out of your trunk and have a magnet handy in case you drop the bolt. I can see working around the panels being VERY time consuming, if not impossible. As for the actual bar install if you can't do it in 10 minutes once the panels are off you probably shouldn't be trying to do it


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> and tieing fishing line to the bolt so you can fish it through the holes.


If you hold the end of the flat piece attached to the bolt you can put it right in through the top hole above the mounting hole. I had no issues holding it while I put the washer and nut on. I do have fairly small hands though.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds good guys...this will be my next mod. If the shark fin antennae group buy does not go thru soon, I may do this mod next. 
As Nick just confirmed again, this mod makes a very notable difference in the handling of the car overall.

Man, I keep modding the Cruze.....I should be working on the T/A!!!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

The front bar gives you a bit more agressive feel on turn in but the rear bar really takes alot of slop out of the back end. Can't wait for the lower rear bar I ordered to come in now


----------



## Diesel Cruze (May 8, 2011)

Does anyone experience creaking/knocking or squeeking sounds from the front strut bars after installation whilst driving? Mine did and was so annoying that i had to take them off. Anyone know of any fix?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Diesel Cruze said:


> Does anyone experience creaking/knocking or squeeking sounds from the front strut bars after installation whilst driving? Mine did and was so annoying that i had to take them off. Anyone know of any fix?


nothing like that on mine..


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool, post pics if you can. Any weight added? Sounds like a good mod.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have some pics of lower front in my photo album.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Boost said:


> Cool, post pics if you can. Any weight added? Sounds like a good mod.


I'm guessing weight added would roughly the same amount as what the bars weigh


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL I wasn't thinking so I assumed maybe you are replacing some of what is already there


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> The front bar gives you a bit more agressive feel on turn in but the rear bar really takes alot of slop out of the back end. Can't wait for the lower rear bar I ordered to come in now


I've read nothing but good things about the UltraRacing strut braces, and both the front and rear braces are on my list of mods to be done soon.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have the 2 uppers and the front and rear lower braces installed and the car really handles well. it definitely has a sports car feel to it now.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Putting the lower rear bar on tomorrow, hoping it will make the car understeer a little less


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Putting the lower rear bar on tomorrow, hoping it will make the car understeer a little less


I hope u have a breaker bar or impact gun to remove bolts!


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I hope u have a breaker bar or impact gun to remove bolts!


Worked in a shop for years...i got stuff . Even have a lift


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Diesel Cruze said:


> Does anyone experience creaking/knocking or squeeking sounds from the front strut bars after installation whilst driving? Mine did and was so annoying that i had to take them off. Anyone know of any fix?


I had the same problem, and removed my front strut bar too. The only possible solution I have thought of is to install a thin washer on the strut stud before replacing the top plate and nut. My sense when tightening the nut was that the top plate was not coming tightly into contact with the bottom nut. I used my longest breaker bar (1/2" drive, socket too) and tightened the nut as much as I dared too. It seemed as though I was fighting the rubber bumper on the bottom of the top plate.

When driving the car with the strut bar on, I also got the impression that the ride quality was harsher and the noise over bumps was worse. The Ultra Racing strut bar is different than the bar on my Mazda 3, Miata, or any other bar I have seen, in that it attaches directly to the strut rather than the strut tower. I understand that lacking any existing studs or bolts to attach the bar to the tower this was the only practical solution. Most people are not going to want to drill holes in the strut tower to attach the bar.

The fact that this bar attaches to the struts rather than the towers is going to affect it's operational characteristics. The rubber isolator at the top of the strut is designed to reduce NVH. Attaching a steel bar to the tops of the struts and tightening it down against the strut tower is going to seriously limit the ability of the rubber isolator to do it's job. The vendor of the bar alluded to this fact when he stated that the Ultra Racing bar reduces slop. Thing is, one person's slop is another person's ride comfort. 

The strut tower bars on my Mazdas did not even touch the struts, only the strut towers, linking the towers together. The rubber isolators and jounce and rebound dampers were free to function exactly as intended and through their full range of motion. I much preferred that kind of setup. Just as I would not replace my OE motor mounts with stiffer mounts, I don't think I want to use this bar after all.

I think the Ultra Racing strut bar is an effective and well made piece that tightens up the suspension and improves handling. I wanted to eliminate strut tower flex and improve structural rigidity, but without reducing ride comfort. I wanted to create a rigid connection between the strut towers, but without creating a rigid connection between the struts and the towers or between the struts themselves. The Ultra Racing bar just does not do what I wanted it to do. And yes, I could have figured that out without actually buying one, but impulsive me.


----------

